
Google Killing Google Play Music for YouTube Music in 2020 - ceejayoz
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/05/12/google-play-music-shut-down-how-transfer-tunes-youtube-music/3112297001/
======
jeffbee
Announced just short of 2 years ago.

[https://www.musicpressasia.com/2018/05/22/youtube-music-
will...](https://www.musicpressasia.com/2018/05/22/youtube-music-will-replace-
google-play-music/)

~~~
ceejayoz
That's not what they said at the time.

[https://youtube.googleblog.com/2018/05/youtube-music-
starts-...](https://youtube.googleblog.com/2018/05/youtube-music-starts-
rolling-out-today.html)

> To the Google Play Music users out there, nothing will change - you’ll still
> be able to access and add to all of your purchased music, uploads and
> playlists in Google Play Music just like always. For additional information
> on what we announced last week, be sure to check out our blog.

